# iPad et les visites guidées



## eclaibois (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite utiliser des iPad lors de visite guidée. L'idée est la suivante :
1. le conférencier dispose d'un iPad "maître" dôté d'un microphone à l'aide duquel il commente la visite. De plus, au fur et à mesure de la visite, il tourne les pages d'un guide (fichier PDF ou autre Word, Powerpoint, ...). Ces pages sont visibles en temps réel sur l'iPad de chaque visiteurs (voir ci-après).
2. chaque visiteur dispose d'un iPad "esclave" dôté d'écouteurs permettant d'écouter les commentaires du conférencier et visualise les pages au fur et à mesure que le conférencier les tourne.

Ce scénario vous semble-t-il envisageable ? Si oui, avec quel(s) support(s) matériel(s) et/ou logiciel(s) ? Merci de vos éclaircissements.


----------



## kriso (3 Octobre 2010)

eclaibois a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite utiliser des iPad lors de visite guidée. L'idée est la suivante :
> 1. le conférencier dispose d'un iPad "maître" dôté d'un microphone à l'aide duquel il commente la visite. De plus, au fur et à mesure de la visite, il tourne les pages d'un guide (fichier PDF ou autre Word, Powerpoint, ...). Ces pages sont visibles en temps réel sur l'iPad de chaque visiteurs (voir ci-après).
> ...


 
Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible à l'heure actuelle.
Mais de plus, imagine les visiteurs avec les oreillettes (ne parlons pas d'écouter le commentaire par le haut-parleur : bonjour la cacophonie), avec les oreillettes donc et les yeux sur l'écran et le tout en temps réel. Ils ne pourront pas suivre à leur rythme et ils ne verront presque rien de la visite elle-même, éblouis qu'ils seront par la beauté de l'iPad !
A tester


----------

